# The Matrix 4: Kinostart auf 2021 vorgezogen, Release von Batman und Dune verzögert sich



## PCGH-Redaktion (11. Oktober 2020)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *The Matrix 4: Kinostart auf 2021 vorgezogen, Release von Batman und Dune verzögert sich*

						Da ist einiges los bei Warner Bros.: The Matrix 4 darf zwar früher in den Kinos erscheinen, dafür verzögert sich aber der Release von The Batman und Dune.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *The Matrix 4: Kinostart auf 2021 vorgezogen, Release von Batman und Dune verzögert sich*


----------



## RyzA (11. Oktober 2020)

Auf "Dune" und "Matrix 4" freue ich mich schon richtig. "Batman" da muß ich irgendwie nicht unbedingt eine neue Verfilmung von sehen. Die Trilogie von Nolan ist für mich einfach die beste Batman-Verfilmung.


----------



## Threshold (11. Oktober 2020)

Ich finde es jedenfalls gut, dass bei Matrix wieder die  Wachowskis am Regie Stuhl hocken, auch wenns nur eine der Schwestern ist.


----------



## MaW85 (11. Oktober 2020)

Also da bin ich gespannt was da bei matrix 4 als wirklich Fortsetzung der Anfang ist...wurden etwa beide wiederbelebt oder sind beide jetzt Maschinen?


----------



## Do Berek (11. Oktober 2020)

Bei Matrix hab ich irgendwie kein gutes Gefühl, die sind mit jedem Film vewirrender und schlechter geworden...


----------



## Baer85 (11. Oktober 2020)

Ich freu mich auf alle 3 Filme. 
Batman: Mal schauen. Bin noch nicht von Pattinson überzeugt, aber lasse mich da auch gern überzeugen wenn es passt. Was halt leider blöd ist, dass es wieder eine Origin Story wird.
Matrix 4: Handhabe ich so wie bei Terminator.  Wenn es gut wird super, wenn nicht, wird er aus dem Gedächtnis gestrichen. 
Dune 4: Sieht bisher gut aus. Ich mag den Lynch Film und hoffe, dass er nicht zu sehr auf Effektgewitter setzt, aber das sah ja im Trailer nicht so aus.


----------



## Brexzidian7794 (11. Oktober 2020)

Naja viele Studios haben ihre Filme aufs, nähstes Jahr verschoben aufgrund Corna und die Einschränkung bei den Kinobesucher.
Haben natürlich angst im finanziellen sinne,das sie die unkosten nicht einspielen können +gewinn(?).
Ich freue mich auf dem neuem James Bond-Keine Zeit zu sterben.


----------



## Honneys (11. Oktober 2020)

Do Berek schrieb:


> Bei Matrix hab ich irgendwie kein gutes Gefühl, die sind mit jedem Film vewirrender und schlechter geworden...



Verwirrender finde ich nicht. Verwirrt weils im dritten so viel schlechter wurde, war ich aber doch.


----------



## Doitschland (11. Oktober 2020)

Ich denke die Verschiebung von Batman ist nicht nur der Pandemie geschuldet, Robert Pattinson selbst soll wohl (laut Gerüchten) ebenfalls Probleme bereiten. Vor allem soll es zwischen ihm und dem Regisseur alles andere als harmonisch zugehen, u.a. weil er sich nicht an Vorgaben hält (Training z.B.) und auch generell scheinen die beiden sich nicht besonders gut leiden zu können. Ich hoffe natürlich nicht, dass diese Sachen stimmen, denn das würde heißen, dass sich das negativ auf die Qualität des Films auswirkt und eine Fortsetzung zunichte macht. Aber hinter fast jedem Gerücht steckt doch immer ein gewisses Fünkchen Wahrheit... Und das das Ganze gleich um  2 Jahre nach hinten verschoben wurde ist auch sehr komisch.


----------



## Sirthegoat (11. Oktober 2020)

Die Verschiebungen sind absolut nachvollziehbar, nachdem Tenet kein finanzieller Erfolg war macht es nur Sinn solch große Projekte zu verschieben, gerade zu Dune soll ja noch ein zweiter Teil kommen. Die Corona Lage in der USA ist eben eine ganz andere als hier, der Kinomarkt aber viel wichtiger.


----------



## Bandicoot (11. Oktober 2020)

Auf Matrix bin ich echt gespannt wie sie das fortführen, da könnte nächstes Jahr ein häufiger Besuchim Kino anstehen. Wurde ziemlich viel verschoben.


----------



## ToZo1 (12. Oktober 2020)

" Bekannt ist jedoch, dass in den Hauptrollen erneut ... Carrie-Ann Moss als Trinity spielen werden. "
Da bin ich ja mal gespannt, wie sie das drehen werden, ohne daß es unglaubwürdig bzw. lächerlich wird. Denn Trinity ist in Teil 3 umgekommen... soweit ich mich erinnere, auf dem Beifahrersitz beim Absturz von einer dicken Eisenstange durchbohrt. Abgesehen davon dürfte die gute mit ihren 53 Jahren jetzt auch nicht mehr so knackig ausschauen wie vor 21 Jahren, als Matrix 1 rauskam.


----------



## RyzA (12. Oktober 2020)

ToZo1 schrieb:


> " Bekannt ist jedoch, dass in den Hauptrollen erneut ... Carrie-Ann Moss als Trinity spielen werden. "
> Da bin ich ja mal gespannt, wie sie das drehen werden, ohne daß es unglaubwürdig bzw. lächerlich wird. Denn Trinity ist in Teil 3 umgekommen... soweit ich mich erinnere, auf dem Beifahrersitz beim Absturz von einer dicken Eisenstange durchbohrt.


Von mehreren, Kritiker nannten es "Duschschläuche".


----------



## shootme55 (12. Oktober 2020)

Ich hab die Befürchtung das Matrix 4 garnicht kommen wird, ähnlich wie der 4. Teil von Indiana Jones. Da wurde ja auch ein Gerücht in die Welt gesetzt dass die einen machen wollen, aber ich wüsst nicht dass es tatsächlich einen gibt.


----------



## DarkWing13 (12. Oktober 2020)

Alle hoffen auf DEN Impfstoff, denn klar haben die Verschiebungen zum größten Teil mit Corona zu tun.
Die Film-Studios haben nur (min.) 2 große Probleme.

Abgedrehte Filme sind wie teure Ware, die im Lager vor sich hin gammeln. Investiertes Geld, das nicht gewinnbringend zurück geholt werden kann...und dann sind da noch die Aktionäre und Investoren...

Zum anderen ist die Frage, wieviele Kinos es noch in 1,5-2 Jahren gibt, wenn diese bis dahin keine Filme zum Vorführen haben...
In England schließt die zweitgrößte Kinokette demnächst komplett ihre Türen...


----------



## Threshold (12. Oktober 2020)

ToZo1 schrieb:


> " Bekannt ist jedoch, dass in den Hauptrollen erneut ... Carrie-Ann Moss als Trinity spielen werden. "
> Da bin ich ja mal gespannt, wie sie das drehen werden, ohne daß es unglaubwürdig bzw. lächerlich wird. Denn Trinity ist in Teil 3 umgekommen... soweit ich mich erinnere, auf dem Beifahrersitz beim Absturz von einer dicken Eisenstange durchbohrt. Abgesehen davon dürfte die gute mit ihren 53 Jahren jetzt auch nicht mehr so knackig ausschauen wie vor 21 Jahren, als Matrix 1 rauskam.



Trinity ist im zweiten Teil auch schon ums Leben gekommen und von Neo wieder zum Leben erweckt.
Man muss also nicht großartig raten, wie sie es im viertel Teil machen werden.
Carrie Anne hat ja auch 3 Kinder inzwischen bekommen, trotzdem sieht sie immer noch gut aus. Ich freue mich.
Aber was ist mit Laurence Fishburne?


----------



## Two-Face (12. Oktober 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Aber was ist mit Laurence Fishburne?


Dem ist das ganze wahrscheinlich zu blöd.


----------



## Threshold (12. Oktober 2020)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Dem ist das ganze wahrscheinlich zu blöd.



Erinnert an  Rachel Weisz, die für den dritten Mumien Filme auch keine Lust mehr hatte, weil er ihr zu schlecht war. Womit sie Recht hatte.


----------



## Sirthegoat (13. Oktober 2020)

Viel merkwürdiger finde ich das Hugo Weaving wohl angefragt wurde aber abgelehnt hat weil er in dieser Zeit bereits an einem anderen Projekt arbeitet.


----------

